# ως επί το πλείστον = for the most part



## nickel (Aug 16, 2014)

Βλέπω στα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου να γίνεται συζήτηση για την έκφραση *ως επί το πλείστον* και τον τρόπο που γράφεται. Νομίζω ότι αρκεί να ανοίξει κανείς ένα οποιοδήποτε λεξικό. Μπορεί να είναι το Μείζον («_κατά το πλείστον_ κ. _ως επί το πλείστον_, κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος ή τις περισσότερες φορές») ή το ΝΕΛ του Κριαρά, που είναι πιο κόμοδα. 

Μπορεί να είναι το ΛΚΝ στο διαδίκτυο:
_ως επί το πλείστον_ ή _(κατά) το πλείστον:_ α. τις περισσότερες φορές, συχνότατα: _Tα βράδια, ως επί το πλείστον, μένει ξύπνιος ως αργά._ β. κατά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος, ποσοστό: _Οι τουρίστες που έρχονται στην Ελλάδα είναι, ως επί το πλείστον, Ευρωπαίοι._
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=πλείστος&sin=all

Αρκεί να ξέρεις πού και πώς να ψάξεις, και να θέλεις να ψάξεις.

Μπορεί να είναι ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό:

Κοραής:
*ως επί το πλείστον* φρ
= for the most part, for the main part, mostly, in the main 
Έζησα τα τελευταία τριάντα χρόνια ως επί το πλείστον στο εξωτερικό. = For the most part of the last thirty years, I have lived abroad.

Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει ότι η έκφραση προέρχεται από την Ιστορία του Θουκυδίδη. Στο 4:14 που δίνει το ΛΝΕΓ η έκφραση είναι _ως επί πλείστον_, όπως και σε άλλα σημεία της Ιστορίας, και σημαίνει «όσο μπορώ περισσότερο». 

ἐγένετό τε ὁ θόρυβος μέγας καὶ ἀντηλλαγμένου τοῦ ἑκατέρων τρόπου περὶ τὰς ναῦς: οἵ τε γὰρ Λακεδαιμόνιοι ὑπὸ προθυμίας καὶ ἐκπλήξεως ὡς εἰπεῖν ἄλλο οὐδὲν ἢ ἐκ γῆς ἐναυμάχουν, οἵ τε Ἀθηναῖοι κρατοῦντες καὶ βουλόμενοι τῇ παρούσῃ τύχῃ ὡς ἐπὶ πλεῖστον ἐπεξελθεῖν ἀπὸ νεῶν ἐπεζομάχουν.

Η επελθούσα άλλωστε σύγχυσις και ο θόρυβος ήσαν τρομερά, και εις τον αγώνα αυτόν περί των πλοίων, οι δύο μαχηταί συνήλλαξαν τον συνήθη εις καθένα απ' αυτούς τρόπον του μάχεσθαι. Διότι και οι Λακεδαιμόνιοι, εις την έξαψιν και απελπισίαν που ευρίσκοντο, άλλο δεν έκαμναν ουσιαστικώς παρά να ναυμαχούν από την ξηράν, και οι Αθηναίοι, οι οποίοι ενίκων και ήθελαν να εκμεταλλευθούν όσον ημπορούσαν περισσότερον την σημερινήν καλήν των τύχην, επεζομάχουν από τα καταστρώματα των πλοίων. (Μεταφρ. Βενιζέλου)

Great was the melee, and quite in contradiction to the naval tactics usual to the two combatants; the Lacedaemonians in their excitement and dismay being actually engaged in a sea-fight on land, while the victorious Athenians, in their eagerness to push their success as far as possible, were carrying on a land-fight from their ships. (Μεταφρ. Crawley)

Πιο κοντινό είναι το *ως επί το πλείστον* του Πλάτωνα, του Πλούταρχου, του Αθήναιου, του Γαληνού:

ὁ δὲ ἐλεύθερος ὡς ἐπὶ τὸ πλεῖστον τὰ τῶν ἐλευθέρων νοσήματα θεραπεύει τε καὶ ἐπισκοπεῖ

but the freeborn doctor, for the most part, treats and examines the diseases of free men
http://books.google.gr/books?id=w2FnYbJXQRsC&pg=PA181#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

